# Slow is dumb.



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I got only two decent orders on Saturday, and one decent order yesterday.... only one, on a Sunday???!!!

Today is not looking good either. We'll see, about dinner time.

How slow is it for you?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Saturday was good but Friday was meh. Didn't work yet today. When it's slow, it's so depressing


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> When it's slow, it's so depressing


thank you thank you thank you  

I knew I wasn't the only one!!!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Uber finally gave me a quest worth doing. $10 for every three deliveries. It’s good for the next week. Still not accepting anything less than $10 to get this. why take Junk just to get $10 extra. That’s not $10 extra.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> Uber finally gave me a quest worth doing. $10 for every three deliveries. It’s good for the next week. Still not accepting anything less than $10 to get this. why take Junk just to get $10 extra. That’s not $10 extra.


Dude, I haven’t had quests in a while


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Dude, I haven’t had quests in a while


They sent me this message which is strange I’m not new. I’ve been active for 2.5 years.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> They sent me this message which is strange I’m not new. I’ve been active for 2.5 years.
> View attachment 646995


Uber is definitely not a stable app. I've heard though if you don't do Uber eats deliveries for a while and come back later on, you can get quest


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Uber is definitely not a stable app. I've heard though if you don't do Uber eats deliveries for a while and come back later on, you can get quest


It’s only been a month since I last made money on ubereats.

The quest also says it’s good only for new drivers.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I got only two decent orders on Saturday, and one decent order yesterday.... only one, on a Sunday???!!!
> 
> Today is not looking good either. We'll see, about dinner time.
> 
> How slow is it for you?


Surprised this post was featured. These days anything gets featured lol


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Surprised this post was featured. These days anything gets featured lol


Life is barely fair these days


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Life is barely fair these days


This definitely is not the same America I grew up in.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

St patty 2022 was slow, yesterday was meh


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Chrisskates808 said:


> St patty 2022 was slow, yesterday was meh


COVID hard times and depression from Ukraine war affects people ability to go to mass beer drinking events. Times are hard and harsh and life is more expensive now so people watch their spending.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> COVID hard times and depression from Ukraine war affects people ability to go to mass beer drinking events. Times are hard and harsh and life is more expensive now so people watch their spending.


been a little rough last few days. especially with this world issue. i feel that covid is less of an issue now especially with vaccines and almost all states have dropped the mask mandate where people want to go out. i was online at home (cause i live in town are). at lot of requests werent too great. maybe i will go back evening time


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Well people are saving for gas. Of course they tip less. They don’t care that _you’re _buying gas to deliver for them.

I just don’t get how they order delivery and don’t pay for it. How do they live with themselves?


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well people are saving for gas. Of course they tip less. They don’t care that _you’re _buying gas to deliver for them.
> 
> I just don’t get how they order delivery and don’t pay for it. How do they live with themselves?


People say the same thing about Ted Bundy. How did he have a normal life with his girlfriend and her daughter and kill all these people on the side. Not tipping is a piece of cake


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chrisskates808 said:


> been a little rough last few days. especially with this world issue. i feel that covid is less of an issue now especially with vaccines and almost all states have dropped the mask mandate where people want to go out. i was online at home (cause i live in town are). at lot of requests werent too great. maybe i will go back evening time





Ozzyoz said:


> COVID hard times and depression from Ukraine war affects people ability to go to mass beer drinking events. Times are hard and harsh and life is more expensive now so people watch their spending.


Our economy is slowing down, big time.
It hasn't hit the news yet; economic indicators are always a few weeks/months behind what 'the people' see -- IF THEY LOOK.
We are seeing change, and we suspect why ... and we're right. Change is in the air. We feel it and it makes us uncomfortable and a bit afraid. We should be.

It is accelerating.
It will be on the news in a few weeks.

Interest rates are up. Inflation is WAY up.
In a few months there will be a recognized, WORLD WIDE depression.
Yes, not recession - I said depression.

It's evident. And it obvious that our administration is not making any course corrections. The band plays while the ship is sinking.
We're going to experience an unemployment rate of over 20%. Inflation of over 10%. That is stagflation.
It will be full-blown by the end of this year.

Prolly nobody remembers this but I predicted this a year ago. I didn't figure on the war in Europe. That will/has exaggerated the situation, and it will be worse than what I predicted then, but it is right on time.
And, most of ya'll was telling me that I was crazy and stupid. Bragging about your stock portfolios and trading BitCoin.

Pay off bills. Don't take on new debt. Get out of stocks and buy physical metals. Stock up on ammo (it can be traded just like gold for goods you'll need AND it will protect and feed you.)
Learn a skill that actually PRODUCES something. Auto repair, welding, construction, distilling liquor, growing crops.
lT, banking, clerking, food service, real estate sales ... not going to serve you well. Learn to MAKE or REPAIR STUFF.

There isn't going to be a lot of new stuff being made, and few will be able to afford it, so learn to repair. 
Appliances, cars, electrical wiring, plumbing, welding ... repair.

We are in for a very bumpy ride, for a long time.
Buckle up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

As a PS I found this article posted by @20yearsdriving in another thread.
It is completely in line with what we're seeing right now. Check it out.









‘Good luck! We’ll all need it’: U.S. market approaches end of ‘superbubble,’ says Jeremy Grantham


The U.S. is approaching the end of a 'superbubble,' potentially leading to the largest markdown of wealth in its history when pessimism returns to rule...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

joevegas said:


> People say the same thing about Ted Bundy. How did he have a normal life with his girlfriend and her daughter and kill all these people on the side. Not tipping is a piece of cake


I agree. Non-tippers are as bad as serial killers. Non-tipping should be a capital crime!


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

This week hasn’t been too great. You?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> This week hasn’t been too great. You?


it's poop, for sure 💩


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> it's poop, for sure 💩


Damn, I hope Friday and this weekend starts picking up


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> it's poop, for sure 💩


Plus, so many shitty orders. declined a bunch


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Plus, so many shitty orders. declined a bunch


I like to send them to the poo party:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chrisskates808 said:


> This week hasn’t been too great. You?


I had a great week!
Got a bonus from the boss for doing a great job, got laid, met friends on Friday for dinner and dancing and bar-hopping, spent Sunday on the boat on the lake and drank beer and caught a limit of 2+ lbs black bass.
Life is good.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I had a great week!
> Got a bonus from the boss for doing a great job, got laid, met friends on Friday for dinner and dancing and bar-hopping, spent Sunday on the boat on the lake and drank beer and caught a limit of 2+ lbs black bass.
> Life is good.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


I forgot today is April Fools day.
Thanks for reminding me.
That really was a recap of the last few days ... got laid and IT WASN'T EVEN MY BIRTHDAY.

(Well, maybe not ALL of those fish were 2+ lbs, but they were legal and it was a limit.)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I forgot today is April Fools day.
> Thanks for reminding me.
> That really was a recap of the last few days ... got laid and IT WASN'T EVEN MY BIRTHDAY.
> 
> (Well, maybe not ALL of those fish were 2+ lbs, but they were legal and it was a limit.)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Ok, ok.
So it was four fish, not a limit ... and one was barely legal.
And, I lied to the maid and told her that it was my birthday.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I actually had a good week too because I restarted my "normal" job and have not schlepped food for lazy people at all since Saturday. Really! No April Fools!. I will still work some nights and weekends for extra $ on the apps but it will be on my terms only this time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Ok, ok.
> So it was four fish, not a limit ... and one was barely legal.
> And, I lied to the maid and told her that it was my birthday.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> I actually had a good week too because I restarted my "normal" job and have not schlepped food for lazy people at all since Saturday. Really! No April Fools!. I will still work some nights and weekends for extra $ on the apps but it will be on my terms only this time.


The truth of the matter is that people that do this as their primary income source are under much greater pressure to accept loads than those of us that use these apps for supplementary income.
I wish I could say, hey, don't accept anything under so and so to the full timers, but it wouldn't be fair as I am coming from an entirley different starting point.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I forgot today is April Fools day.
> Thanks for reminding me.
> That really was a recap of the last few days ... got laid and IT WASN'T EVEN MY BIRTHDAY.
> 
> (Well, maybe not ALL of those fish were 2+ lbs, but they were legal and it was a limit.)


How old are you, hun? You’re so excited about getting laid it seems like you’re required to have a parent in your car when you deliver. 😂


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How old are you, hun? You’re so excited about getting laid it seems like you’re required to have a parent in your car when you deliver. 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How old are you, hun? You’re so excited about getting laid it seems like you’re required to have a parent in your car when you deliver. 😂


OH, I'm old.
Old AF.
Old enough that getting some actually takes some planning.

Most of the time I just hear "roll over honey, it's not Christmas."

But, it was just in the list of things that made my week great. Limits of bass, and a bonus from the boss, etc.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> OH, I'm old.
> Old AF.
> Old enough that getting some actually takes some planning.
> 
> ...


Well I’m glad. You deserve it! Hopefully your luck continues.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> And, I lied to the maid and told her that it was my birthday.
> ... and one was barely legal.


uh boy


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well I’m glad. You deserve it! Hopefully your luck continues.


Luck?
I work hard, for a boss that appreciates it.
I maintain my body, it's healthy.

I have good weeks, and bad weeks. Just like everybody else.
This one was ... ok.

I love fresh fish this time of the year.
The bass are and have been in very cold water.
That makes the meat firm and flakey.
And somewhat sweet.

I hope your week gets better.
Good luck.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Luck?
> I work hard, for a boss that appreciates it.
> I maintain my body, it's healthy.
> 
> ...


My week’s fine. I was just happy for you. I didn’t realize this was insulting. 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My week’s fine. I was just happy for you. I didn’t realize this was insulting. 😂


??
I didn't either.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Right now, it’s either that it’s too slow or the requests were terrible. How’s your Wednesday


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Right now, it’s either that it’s too slow or the requests were terrible. How’s your Wednesday


Same here.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Same here.


Will try again tonight


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Will try again tonight


Dinner time is win time. 🙂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Dinner time is win time. 🙂


Areas are different. Here 6pm is the time to eat. Guaranteed no pings for at least an hour so it’s a great time to hit the drive thru.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Areas are different. Here 6pm is the time to eat. Guaranteed no pings for at least an hour so it’s a great time to hit the drive thru.


Here, weekend dinners start earlier. 4-5pm....weekdays 6pm


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Dinner time is win time. 🙂


Generally speaking, dinner has been way better for me than morning and lunch. Although I’m pretty tired, I did go online and it was not good so I was over it


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lately here all the time sucks. 
Right now I am sitting with 4 rides in 9 hours. And that’s using both apps.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Lately here all the time sucks.
> Right now I am sitting with 4 rides in 9 hours. And that’s using both apps.


I did only 1 order at dinner. : (


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I did only 1 order at dinner. : (


I’m glad to know that it wasn’t only me. Obviously it’s market dependent but how was this week for you so far? Like Monday and Tuesday if you worked?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m up to 3 rides for the day now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I’m glad to know that it wasn’t only me. Obviously it’s market dependent but how was this week for you so far? Like Monday and Tuesday if you worked?


It's been really slow.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's been really slow.


I was hearing that updating the Uber driver app does mess up receiving pings for the first few days. I’m not sure how it is with other apps. Have you heard about that theory before?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I was hearing that updating the Uber driver app does mess up receiving pings for the first few days. I’m not sure how it is with other apps. Have you heard about that theory before?


I only update app if there is a problem, or I am forced too.

I learned my lesson updating apps just to update them. Because the latest, isn't always the greatest.

The doordash app is proof, that there are plenty of poo poo head programmers/developers.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I only update app if there is a problem, or I am forced too.
> 
> I learned my lesson updating apps just to update them. Because the latest, isn't always the greatest.
> 
> The doordash app is proof, that there are plenty of poo poo head programmers/developers.


I laughed at the last sentence. Isn’t it kind of pathetic how Uber is a technology company but yet does seem unstable


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I laughed at the last sentence. Isn’t it kind of pathetic how Uber is a technology company but yet does seem unstable


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

apologize if i bump this post too often but i was hearing on 4/20/2022, there was an uber eats outage causing for delivery people to not get requests. do you know anything about it? it was dead for me but i only did a few


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> apologize if i bump this post too often but i was hearing on 4/20/2022, there was an uber eats outage causing for delivery people to not get requests. do you know anything about it? it was dead for me but i only did a few


I had one for me, so it seem I had no issue getting requests but that one I got was not worth it at all, so turned the ears off and just drove X for the remainder of the day…


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I had one for me, so it seem I had no issue getting requests but that one I got was not worth it at all, so turned the ears off and just drove X for the remainder of the day…


yeah yesterday wasnt too great for me. as a biker courier, i've been recently getting requests to bike really far to pick up orders.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

If only if it was busy every day with good pay, That would be great. This week isn’t too great so far and I looked forward to it


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I had a great night on Tuesday. Didn't realize the Avs were playing in the playoffs so that was why. They play again tonight so I am expecting a busy night again. Last night wasn't too bad either and I actually did one delivery on GH as well as DD.

Still haven't done any deliveries on UE since February. They tried offering me three different quests in March and April and then a guaranteed earnings thing in April and I never did any of them because they were garbage. $350 for 35 deliveries when I rarely ever did 20 deliveries in any month on UE. I only have 140 deliveries on UE in almost 3 years. I just run UE in case.

This week, I've had UE on every day but no good offers.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hexonxonx said:


> I had a great night on Tuesday. Didn't realize the Avs were playing in the playoffs so that was why. They play again tonight so I am expecting a busy night again. Last night wasn't too bad either and I actually did one delivery on GH as well as DD.
> 
> Still haven't done any deliveries on UE since February. They tried offering me three different quests in March and April and then a guaranteed earnings thing in April and I never did any of them because they were garbage. $350 for 35 deliveries when I rarely ever did 20 deliveries in any month on UE. I only have 140 deliveries on UE in almost 3 years. I just run UE in case.
> 
> This week, I've had UE on every day but no good offers.


Today is Cinco de Mayo so I hope it’s busy. Last night was ok but not great


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Last week was great! I think this week slowed down due to tons of spendings from cinco and mothers day


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Two weekends ago, I had only four pings, but they were good tippers. Well worth it.
Last weekend, I went out on Friday night and Sunday afternoon. I got two pings in about two hours Friday, and each was less than $10. On Sunday, I was out for three hours starting in the late afternoon and got ONE delivery for $9.93. I took that, then called it a day.
I’m going to have to start carrying passengers again. Horrors!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Passengers are way better than this delivery crap. No getting out of your vehicle, very little waiting, at least twice the income.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Two weekends ago, I had only four pings, but they were good tippers. Well worth it.
> Last weekend, I went out on Friday night and Sunday afternoon. I got two pings in about two hours Friday, and each was less than $10. On Sunday, I was out for three hours starting in the late afternoon and got ONE delivery for $9.93. I took that, then called it a day.
> I’m going to have to start carrying passengers again. Horrors!


Your market seems like a ghost town.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Your market seems like a ghost town.


Pretty much every market outside of NYC and cali are not worth it.


----------

